# mod 24 & 25



## bhong (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi to all, 
   Can anyone give me an input, is it ok for the modifier 24 & 25  together in a visit?


----------



## Erica1217 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes.  It's unusual and should happen rarely, but there are occasions when this would be appropriate.  If pt came in during a post-op period for an unrelated reason and also had another minor procedure done, then you would need both.  

 Erica


----------



## bhong (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you very much Erica for your help


----------

